# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty du lịch Đông A

## yeuhanoi

*Địa chỉ* : Tòa nhà 11/23/34 Nguyên Hồng - Đống Đa
*Thành phố* : Hà Nội
*Số điện thoại* : (+84-4) 23229986 - 85871202
*Loại hình Công ty* : Du Lịch Nội Địa   

wwwdongatravel.com là website chính thức của công ty Du Lịch Đông A. Với gần 10 năm hoạt động trong lĩnh vực dịch vụ và du lịch công ty DongA luôn làm việc với tiêu chí lấy chữ TÍN làm trọng. Với các dịch vụ phong phú :
- Tổ chức các Tour du lịch trong nước. Tổ chức các Tour du lịch nước ngoài. Tổ chức các Tour khách lẻ khởi hành hằng ngày và Tour khách đoàn. Tổ chức các Tour hội nghị hội thảo , tổ chức sự kiên.
- Cho thuê các dòng xe du lịch từ 4 chỗ - 45 chỗ. Cho thuê xe cưới từ các xe bình dân - các xe cao cấp kết hợp trang trí hóa xe cưới theo yêu cầu. Cho thuê xe cao cấp ( VIP ) đưa đón sân bay , lái xe thông thạo ngoại ngữ đáp ứng mọi yêu cầu của khách hàng. Cho thuê xe chạy hãng , đưa đón cán bộ công nhân viên với các dòng xe. Cho thuê xe đi các dự án với các loại xe đặc chủng 2 cầu .
Với kinh nghiệm và uy tín lâu năm của mình DongA chắc chắn sẽ làm hài lòng tất cả các quý khách hàng. Mọi thông tin xin vui lòng liên hệ DONG A TRAVEL AND TRANSPORTATION

----------

